# Боковой амиотрофический склероз?



## Мила_Я (14 Июл 2011)

Доброго времени суток всем!
Уважаемые специалисты нашего форума, очень нужна ваша помощь. 
Мужчина, 46 лет, спортивного телосложения и спортивного образа жизни.
2004г укус собаки, через после вакцинации аллергическая реакция, лежал в госпитале (воееннослужащий).
С 2006-07г.г. появились спонтанные подергивания мышц ног, боли под правым коленным суставом. 
В 2009г слабость правой ноги, осенью лечился в неврологическом отделении с диагнозом: “Диссеминирующая полинейропатия аллергического генеза”, было улучшение. 
Февраль-март 2010 ухудшение, слабость в ногах, подергивания мышц. 
В мае 2010 передвигаться начал уже с костылем. 
С ноября 2010 передвигаться стало совсем тяжело.
Жалобы на настоящий момент:

- подергивание мышц по всему телу;
- мышцы правой ноги уменьшились в 2 раза; 
- мышцы левой ноги атрофировались в меньшей степени;
-уменьшение в обеме ягодичных мышц; 
-стопы висят;
-согнуть или поднять ноги возможности нет;
-при незначительном волнении – тремор рук, учащение пульса;
-тазовых нарушений нет;
-половая функция в норме;
-чувствительность не нарушена;
-координация не нарушена;
-передвижение только с ходунками.

МРТ мозга, всех органов – без патологии.
КТ поясничного отдела – L2-3, L3-4, L4-5 протрузии 3-4 мм.
В нашем городе был практически у всех специалистов, с диагнозом определенности нет до настоящего времени, состояние нижней половины тела только ухудшается, верхняя часть тела без изменений. 
У человека нет доступа к интернету, поэтому пишу я. 

Сейчас два диагноза под вопросом: “Боковой амиотрофический склероз” и “Диссеминирующая полинейропатия аллергического генеза”
Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать? С чего начать? Куда или к кому можно обратиться?
С уважением, Мила.


----------

